# Bobcats Fact/Fiction



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

I think we did this last year and I was hoping I could wait till after the lottery but the offseasons already slow so we'll just start now.

Rules are simple, place a statement in your post and the next poster will either call fact or fiction in their post and if they want can explain why. Don't forget to include another statement for the next reply

I'll start.
Fact/Fiction: If the Bobcats are outside of the top 2 they will trade their pick for a veteran franchise player


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Fiction.


The Bobcats will sign VC in the off-season.


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

Sell

Buy or Sell that Sean May will be a 15/8 player next year


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

MDIZZ said:


> Buy or Sell that Sean May will be a 15/8 player next year


Fiction, I just don't see him staying healthy and were going to have a crowded front court next year with Okafor, Brezec (possibly), one of our draft picks, and Hollins.

F/F, Gerald decides to leave and go to a winner


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Fiction.At least I can't bare the thought of it.You subtract Gerald from this team next season is going to be monumentally bad.I can't believe that we won't offer Gerald as much money as it takes to retain his services.Heck we've been paying about half price for him the last two seasons

F/F Morrison finds his place in the league.God knows we have to pray


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Diable said:


> F/F Morrison finds his place in the league.God knows we have to pray


Fact. I don't think he'll ever put up stats worthy of being the #3 overall pick but I think he's going to end up being a good 6th man. Atleast I hope so. Having a coach that actually uses him the right way should help though

F/F, MJ ends up ruining the team because of bad moves


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Fiction, atleast for now, I'll give him the benifit of the doubt and forget about the Washington incident. If picking Morrison really was his final decision though then we might have something to worry about.

F/F, BK is shipped for unequal value during the season


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I've always said that there's no reason to trade BK just to trade him.Right now his value is so low because of injuries it'd be silly to ship him unless it were part of a package.If he could stay healthy he'd be a valuable commodity here or somewhere else,but since he's been unable to stay healthy noone is going to give up much for him.We make the right moves this offseason we can become a playoff team next season and a playoff team would need a backup point of BK's quality.The problem has never been Knight,it's always been our lack of a quality SG.

Of course since it would be stupid to do it I assume our front office will in fact ship him off for next to nothing.


Hell F/F the Cats spend Bob's money this offseason


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

Fact. They'll sign at least one very large, long-term contract this summer.

F/F, Gerald Wallace will sign, with anyone, for an average salary of more than $8.5m.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Wallace will get at least 10 million per season.He'd probably command more if there were more teams with capspace

I can't think of anything so fact or fiction I will overcome my apathy and think of a F/F?


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

lol, I'll go with fiction. It's pretty hard doing this before the draft

F/F, our FO dishes out atleast 100 million in total contracts this offseason between Gerald, Okafor, Carroll and whoever else we might sign


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Well I guess it's fact since we took on more then 130 million between Carroll, Gerald, and J-Rich.

F/F, we end up regretting the J-Rich trade


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

nutmeged3 said:


> Well I guess it's fact since we took on more then 130 million between Carroll, Gerald, and J-Rich.
> 
> F/F, we end up regretting the J-Rich trade


Fiction. He has a boatload of a contract, but he's going to make the Bobcats more competitive in his time here. Playoff contention at least if they get a couple minor pieces. Gives you a great 1-2 with Wallace too. Personally, as of right now, I don't think Wright will reach his potential. Off to a bad start, at least.

F/F, Felton raises his game to another level this season.


----------



## ChadWick (Jun 26, 2006)

WhoDaBest23 said:


> Fiction. He has a boatload of a contract, but he's going to make the Bobcats more competitive in his time here. Playoff contention at least if they get a couple minor pieces. Gives you a great 1-2 with Wallace too. Personally, as of right now, I don't think Wright will reach his potential. Off to a bad start, at least.
> 
> *F/F, Felton raises his game to another level this season*.



Fact. I think Felton will continue to develop his game until he is able to run a team by HIMSELF...I think he will be a great little player in a couple of years, I have confidence in him.


----------



## hollywood476 (Aug 20, 2005)

Fact or Fiction:

Gerald Wallace and Jason Richardson will lead this team to the playoffs


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

I'm going to say fiction unless we get some help from the other teams with injuries or underachieing. We're too young and still don't have a PG or big. I say we definitly will next year though

F/F: Morrison is still a Bobcat by this time next year


----------



## hollywood476 (Aug 20, 2005)

Fiction


as of what i've seen in highlights of Adam Morrison it seems like he's pretty confused with his own style of play. This is a make or break season for him and if he hasn't found his own style of play in the NBA I think MJ will get rid of him.


Fact or fiction

The bobcats get a good veteran point guard


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

hollywood476 said:


> Fiction
> 
> 
> as of what i've seen in highlights of Adam Morrison it seems like he's pretty confused with his own style of play. This is a make or break season for him and if he hasn't found his own style of play in the NBA I think MJ will get rid of him.
> ...


Fiction. There's really nobody else out there right now. Who else is still out there in FA? Boykins? They wouldn't even have this problem if they didn't let Knight go. 

F/F, A Bobcat becomes an all-star this year.


----------



## hollywood476 (Aug 20, 2005)

Depends


It all depends on if the bobcats start winning games, the only two players that I could see being allstars would be Gerald Wallace and Jason Richardson *if Jason Richardson plays like his old self*


Fact or fiction

We trade two young players for a good veteran point guard.:biggrin:


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Fiction. unless were trading Hollins and Davidson which would just be dumb because then we have even less front court depth. 

F/F: One of or both of Okafor or Gerald is in the DPOY race


----------



## ChadWick (Jun 26, 2006)

Fact or Fiction: Bobcats win 3 or more NBA Titles in the next 7 years.


----------



## silverpaw1786 (Mar 11, 2004)

nutmeged3 said:


> Fiction. unless were trading Hollins and Davidson which would just be dumb because then we have even less front court depth.
> 
> F/F: One of or both of Okafor or Gerald is in the DPOY race


Fiction, it's based too much on reputation, which I don't think Gerald has. He has the stats but I've always heard he has a habit of taking some possessions off at the defensive end. Okafor deserves to be in the running, but I think his lack of attention will crush his chances against the likes of Ben Wallace, Bruce Bowen, and Marcus Camby.


----------



## silverpaw1786 (Mar 11, 2004)

ChadWick said:


> Fact or Fiction: Bobcats win 3 or more NBA Titles in the next 7 years.


Absolute fact.. of course. They'll win the next 7 in a row.

Fact or Fiction:

Ray Felton will start over 50 games this year.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Fact. Do the Bobcats have any other competent point guards on their roster now that Knight signed with the Clippers?

Fact or fiction: the Bobcats end up third or better in the Southeast Division.


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Fiction, I think there's a chance but it depends on how well Rashard Lewis jells with Orlando. I think if we avoid injuries then we could finish 3rd but with this team that just isn't going to happen.

F/F: DA get's brought back for the minimum and becomes an assistant coach next year


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Fiction, he did well enough last year and he said he wanted to come back but unless he's brought in to be a backup wing and a 3rd string PG there's no room for him. I would love to see him as a coach though he helped Carroll and Felton a lot.

F/F: Injuries end up ruining our season


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

Why are you talking to yourself?


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

nutmeged3 said:


> F/F: Injuries end up ruining our season


Fiction

There will be injuries, but there won't be any devastating ones this year. Besides Sean May...

F/F: Sam Vincent will last more than 2 years with the Bobcats.


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

seifer0406 said:


> Fiction
> 
> There will be injuries, but there won't be any devastating ones this year. Besides Sean May...
> 
> F/F: Sam Vincent will last more than 2 years with the Bobcats.


Fact. It's hard to say right now seeing how he hasn't even coached a game, but it'd be embarassing for MJ and Co. if the guy they hand-picked didn't last for over 2 years. Can't see this team drastically falling off in a 2 year span. Therefore, I think he's going to stick around. 

F/F, McInnis will be the Bobcats' only back-up PG this year.


----------



## hollywood476 (Aug 20, 2005)

Fiction, I think there will be a point guard signed with a Center as well.



Fact or Fiction: Charlotte will be looked upon as a joke team this year by many teams and will kick the **** out of any team that takes them lightly.


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Fact, I mean it happens every year for every team. I'm sure we won't be taken as lightly because we have matured more but it'll have to happen at some point.

F/F/:Jermareo Davidson and Ryan Hollins will become solid contributors because of our lack of other quality bigs



seifer0406 said:


> Why are you talking to yourself?


Just trying to keep it active


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Fictoin. Davidson will be a solid help defender in the league, but they both still have a long way to go from contributing at a decent level.

Fact or fiction: Morrison will average less than twenty or so minutes per game due to Carroll's strong play and the acquisiton of Richardson.


----------



## silverpaw1786 (Mar 11, 2004)

Premier said:


> Fictoin. Davidson will be a solid help defender in the league, but they both still have a long way to go from contributing at a decent level.
> 
> Fact or fiction: Morrison will average less than twenty or so minutes per game due to Carroll's strong play and the acquisiton of Richardson.


Absolute fiction. Carroll is the only player in the NBA worse at defense than Morrison.


----------



## silverpaw1786 (Mar 11, 2004)

Fact or fiction, A bobcat will make the eastern conference allstar team


----------

